# TROT rides in Frittenden, Kent



## 0310Star (2 February 2013)

May be a long shot but does anybody know where about's the TROT rides are in frittenden, Kent? 
I know of one along mill lane but according to the TROT website there is another orchard ride in the area. 
I have emailed the person who runs it for the area and asked but thought it may be worth posting on here too. 
Thanks in advance


----------

